# Cam Lock Lathe Chuck



## Martin W (May 2, 2016)

I have a 12" 3 jaw cam lock chuck on my lathe. I want to find a large 4 jaw but I'm not sure what I'm looking for. Are all cam locks the same? Do face plates fasten in the same fashion? Any advice is welcomed
Thanks
Martin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (May 2, 2016)

They are not all the same.  I assume it is a D1 series spindle.  Need more information.  What brand and model is the lathe?


----------



## Martin W (May 2, 2016)

Hi Bob
The lathe is a 1957 Martin DLZ 502
Thanks
Martin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (May 2, 2016)

I looked around and did not find much.  None of the hits on the web or YouTube or at LathesUK were any help.  The videos that show the chuck mounting area do not show anything I can identify.  I do not see what I would expect to see for a D1 series cam lock.  Do you have an additional chuck for yours, or one that is not currently mounted to the spindle?  Maybe a few pics of the back of one with a scale in the photo might give us an idea of what you have there.  They sure look like good, solid lathes!


----------



## Superburban (May 2, 2016)

My guess would be a D1-6, or D1-8.  You can look at the specs here. I find it easiest to measure the individual pin diameter, and then check the other specs to verify.

http://www.tools-n-gizmos.com/specs/Lathe_Spindle_Mount.html


----------



## Tony Wells (May 3, 2016)

Once you establish that it is a specific D1 series pattern, say D1-6, then yes, all D1-6 mounts are the same, but may need to be adjusted as far as exactly how far the pins stick out. This determines whether the locking cam ends up in a safe position. There are marks on the spindle to let you know if they are correct or need to be adjusted.

Same with faceplates.....D1-X is the same, and the same cautions apply to adjusting it. And it's not uncommon for a faceplate to need a skim cut across the face to get it truly flat.


----------



## Martin W (May 3, 2016)

Thanks, you guys are great. I will try to get some pics tonight when I get finished in the shop. It does look like a D series . I did get another cam lock with the lathe but not a four jaw.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Martin W (May 3, 2016)

S
	

		
			
		

		
	




So this is what I have and the extra cam lock that came with it.
Thanks
Martin


----------



## mksj (May 3, 2016)

As other have mentioned, looks like a D1 style, check the dimensions against the attached document. You should be able get plain back 4J to fit the back plate you have (may need to drill mounting holes) or may be cheaper/easier to get one that is a direct mount. Might be able to find something used, would also look at the Gator/Faruda chucks which offer good performance to price or for low speed a Chinese generic brand.
Example of a direct mount (D1-8) would be: 
http://www.shars.com/12-d1-8-4-jaw-independent-chuck
http://www.ajaxtoolsupply.com/124d1calach1.html
http://www.ajaxtoolsupply.com/12galach4jaw.html


----------



## Bob Korves (May 3, 2016)

Definitely a d1 mount.  For the exact size you can measure the pin diameter.  Each D1 size has a different pin diameter.  Here is a list of the dimensions of the different sizes.
http://www.victornet.com/reference/Lathe_Chuck.html


----------

